# Johnny P missing ???



## Cree (Mar 27, 2015)

We were supposed to meet up in KCMO a week ago. I was in Oklahoma he was in Nebraska. Now before anyone starts the "he is probably ok" thing just so you know for the past 6 months we either texted/called everyday. His phone is off (part of a family plan with his family) I imagine that is too much info but i am getting worried about him and his dog. 

If any of you Train Tramps or other travelers out there got any info on him or his whereabouts, it would go a long way to easing my mind. Thanks for everyone in advance.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 27, 2015)

Last time I talked to him was in chat here on StP last week and he was in Ft Collins, CO on paddy's day, he said that he'd been adopted by some people for waffles at an IHOP or something. Unfortunately that's all the info I have.


----------



## Cree (Mar 27, 2015)

@boyofmetal thanks, He left CO and was in Nebraska probably a day or 2 after that (near Omaha) The Phone getting shut off is the worrying part for me. I know his family take care of the bill. 

So once again if anyone has any info, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2015)

Wasn't Johnny P talking about some "Wild Nebraska Girls" In chat a few weeks back?
Something about having to get outta Nebraska... or they are trying to keep him... heh...
I know I jokingly told him to stop bragging at one point.

Anyway. Maybe he decided to go back? Is Johnny P originally from Nebraska anyone know?
Got housed up and disconnect from the traveler life for a bit?? I dunno.
Women often try to clean a fellow up and make him respectable. (baaa humbug I say)::wtf::

At least that's a nicer theory. I hope his is okay and not something bad happened like getting hurt.
Him and his beautiful dog leadbelly seem like good folks.::cigar::


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 27, 2015)

Odin said:


> Got housed up and disconnect from the traveler life for a bit?? I dunno.
> Women often try to clean a fellow up and make him respectable. (baaa humbug I say)::wtf::


Haha, I like this part. It made me chuckle.


----------



## Cree (Mar 27, 2015)

@Odin ya,lol he met a girl from Omaha only stayed a few days(and of course he gave me all the details lol) then went to meet up with a friend named Wolf. He said he might go back to Omaha because they (Wolf and him) were only like 30 miles away. That is the last i heard from him.

Not trying to get a 4 alarm search party up jus sayin i always talked to him...everyday..and now the phone is shut off. Just hoping for the best.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Mar 28, 2015)

If he drank or flew/spanged, jail sounds like the most readily available conclusion for omaha (imo/ime).


----------



## autumn (Mar 28, 2015)

@Cree if you know his real name check the general district court records for the county he was in to see if he's in jail. Or call the district court there.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 28, 2015)

idnettoaxci said:


> If he drank or flew/spanged, jail sounds like the most readily available conclusion for omaha (imo/ime).



Guys, keep in mind he deleted his profile on here as well as another forum, so I doubt it was anything along those lines.


----------



## Cree (Mar 28, 2015)

UPDATE**

Johnny P has showed up here in KCMO he changed his phone number, he just wants to drop out for awhile. he deleted his account from here.

Good news he is safe and doing good!!!

Thanks for everyone helping me locate him!!


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 28, 2015)

That's good news. 

I think many, if not most, are genuinely surprised that people actually CARE enough to WORRY when you disappear. If you're talking to someone regularly, and you feel the need to disappear, take a sec to say so. Most of us understand the urge. *sigh*


----------



## Cree (Mar 28, 2015)

@Jaguwar, oh i gave it to him, i think he got my point. Everyone is different, at my age i can't change about worrying about most people


----------

